# Hot Rear rim and brake smell?



## Denman21 (Nov 23, 2006)

Today i got to work and smelled something like burning and i walked around the car and the smell became stronger on the driver side rear tire. I touched the rim and it was pretty warm compared to the other rims and had a burning smell to it. I didnt have the parking brake on and the car drove like normal with no brake warnings. I drove home from work and it was fine...what would cause this? Could the pad have been slightly stuck or could the hot weather and braking on the freeway cause this? Thanks


----------



## titan008 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Hot Rear rim and brake smell? (Denman21)*

The smell of burning brake, especially a rear, says to me dragging pad... most likely a e-brake cable sticking or the piston wasn't fully retracted when new pads went in. If the heat was transmitting to the rim, the caliper must have been pretty hot. Did you just get brake work done? Have an inspection? I'm assuming this is a disk set up due to your 2006 gti in your description. 
VW disk brake cables are real tempermental. I'd jack the rear of the car, put it on stands, put it in gear, and block the front wheels. Release the e-brake and try turning the wheels by hand. There should be only the _slightest_ amount of drag. If the driver side is dragging noticably, see if the cable is hung up on something. The handle in the car would also feel a little slack, or won't go al the way down when you released it. Do some searches on stuck e-brake, you'll get plenty of results and ideas as to what to do. 
This should be enough to go on for now, but when it is all said and done, you might want to bleed out the rear caliper and refill the master cylinder with fresh brake fluid. Just to play it safe.
Best of luck.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Hot Rear rim and brake smell? (titan008)*

In addition the the parkign brake Id pull the pads out and check the little thin metal anti rattle clips. I was doing brakes for a friend and they were all sorts of bent and mangled. This kept the pad against the rotor and did the same thing you are talking about. A quick trip to the dealer to get new clips solved the problem.


----------

